# mallorca



## carlweeks (Jul 30, 2008)

hi all,my partner and i have decided to look into moving to mallorca.visited a couple of times and liked it.we want to do it now we are both mid 30's but unsure where to start.letting,work etc are main enquiries.sure some of you were in our boat at one time and would really appreciate any advice you could give on any of your experiences.thanks,carl.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Carl - WORK will be your main issue. 

Unemployment has risen over 650thousand across Spain so far this year and it'll keep going up for a while. The islands in general are VERY seasonal, work wise too. 

Unless you have a special skill set - you'll struggle. Also expect lower salaries than you maybe expecting. 

imo It's NOT a great time to move here unless you have work lined up.


----------



## Shirley Roberts (Jul 16, 2008)

carlweeks said:


> hi all,my partner and i have decided to look into moving to mallorca.visited a couple of times and liked it.we want to do it now we are both mid 30's but unsure where to start.letting,work etc are main enquiries.sure some of you were in our boat at one time and would really appreciate any advice you could give on any of your experiences.thanks,carl.


Hello Carl

Have a look at our Sun Search websites We can help you in your quest for employment in Mallorca. Apartment rentals are plentiful, you have nothing to lose on this beautiful Island.

Best wishes

Shirley Roberts
Sun Search Recruitment


----------

